# Building Inspector



## B-Rad (May 26, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]I have been a Land Surveyor for the past 10 years; and I would like to become a Building Inspector.[/SIZE]

I need help with some information about the steps to take for becoming an Inspector.

Any help would be much appreciated. I live in LA county, California.

Thanks,

B-Rad


----------

